# XM Deals



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a new Honda, and have a 3 month trial of XM. I originally thought that I wouldn't need it, but am getting addicted. However, this $13/month charge is a bit more than I think the service is worth in Southern California. 

Does XM have deals to get the monthly price around $9 or $10 a month? Or would anyone in South Orange County CA like to go in on a family plan? Any other ideas to get this to a reasonable rate? 

Thanks all


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Pay for 3 years in advance and it will only cost $9.99/month


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

here you go

http://xmradio.com/service_subscription/service_subscription.jsp


----------



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

If I don't want to pay $13/month, why would I ever want to pay $360??? I am looking for XM promotions on their normal $13/month charge - anyone ever seen these?


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Not trying to push the pay-in-advance thing -- but it really is no risk if you can front the cash now. You can cancel whenever you want even though you've already paid in advance and they will refund you what you haven't "used" with no penalties ... at least that's the way it was when I prepaid about a year ago.

And I have seen promotions similar to what you mentioned ... but I think they're normally only for 3 months or 6 months or so (but don't know of any current offers).


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

ratoren said:


> If I don't want to pay $13/month, why would I ever want to pay $360???


Then XM is not worth the money to you and you should consider just using OTA radio since that is free. You are trying to scam the company by trying to hook up with someone to go in on a family plan deal rather then paying for it yourself. :nono:

XM gives deals on equipment, not the service.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> If I don't want to pay $13/month, why would I ever want to pay $360??? I am looking for XM promotions on their normal $13/month charge - anyone ever seen these?


You have three options

1) Pay XM $12.95 a month
2) Join someone's Family Play for $6.99/month
3) Subscribe to XM Radio Online only for $7.99/month

And honestly if you go for #2, I'd split it 50/50 if I were you. 2 Radios cost $20/month, split it $10 each rather then $13/$7. That way you both make out and you're not just using the other person.

If XM is not worth spending at least $10 a month to you then satellite radio is not for you.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The $3/mo difference boils down to 10 cents a day - the very definition of "less than pocket change". If you had a reason to get another receiver (for a family member), then the next one is $6.99 so the average comes down to a hair under that $10/mo figure.


----------



## BrianSLA (Feb 19, 2006)

SORRY this is a new reply to a semi-old post... BUT like you I have a fairly new Honda Accord EX V6 bought in late August. Anyway I let the 3 month free subscription run out. Satellite radio IMHO isn't worth paying for UNLESS you have something that is worth it and exclusive. In my case it is Howard Stern and so I got Sirius in mid December. I love Sirius ( wish they had a 24 / 7 Howard on the air Always station ). 

Anyway XM has twice sent me offers for half price subscriptions. It just doesn't interest me. I'll pay full price for Stern but there wasn't anything on XM that I couldn't get & want on my local L.A. based free stations. 

My advice cancel the XM and wait until they try to lure you back with half off the regular price.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Find yourself a friend that subscribes and get yourself added on the Family Plan. You can have 6 people on one account, and they don't freak out about account stacking like E* does.....

The cost drops to $6.99 a month then.....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Where does LA have commercial free music? 

In all seriousness, everyone has their tastes and regardless of who you go with, satrad beats terrestrial by a country mile.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

A lot of stations have few or no commercials for large chunks of time outside of morning and afternoon drive times......

It's funny..... I listen to a channel like XM Comedy that HAS commercials (about 6 minutes an hour) and they irritate the hell out of me to the point that I reach for the remote and change the channel. OH how spoiled I've become.....


----------



## BrianSLA (Feb 19, 2006)

>> Where does LA have commercial free music? <<

Actually the stuff I liked on XM were Air America ( L.A. has it on free radio ) and the 80's station ( L.A. has a lot of those ). Opie & Anthony just didn't do it for me. I am a Howard Stern fan so he is worth the monthly fee alone. The Sirius 80's / 60's / pop etc stations are just icing on the cake. Although tonight I listened to Raw Dog comedy and it was freakin' hilarious.


----------

